# Splice Repair Inside Conduit



## CallMeVilla (Jul 6, 2012)

Was stumped about this:  A newbie cut through the middle of a long run of some gray pipe (PVC) that had 14-2 stranded in it.  The run will be buried in dirt and topped with 4" of concrete.  

He wants to twist the wires back together and wire nut them plus tape.  The gray pipe is going to be glued together at all the connecting points.

Can he do this?


----------



## nealtw (Jul 6, 2012)

We spent a week trying to get that answer, and I think the deal was maybe if it's not  metal conduit and the join didn't use a certain persentage of the pipe but nobody would say yes and put their name on it so it got new wire.


----------



## JoeD (Jul 6, 2012)

NO you can't. Two reasons.
You can't splice inside conduit.
You can't glue conduit with wire in it. You have to pull the wires after gluing.


----------



## NorthernSparky (Jul 9, 2012)

The splice inside the pipe is a no no.  Any splice or connection has to have an access point.  If its a long run that you don't wanna buy new wire to pull out can always add a weather proof box but this cannot be covered and needs to remain accessible at all times.


----------



## CallMeVilla (Jul 10, 2012)

I told Newbie to pull it and replace the run.  Not that bad, actually.  Lesson learned.

BTW, since this run was going to be under concrete, the weather proof box was NOT an option.  Whatreally did it for me was the outside possibility of water getting in the pipe somehow.  I did not want the potential for a short underground.

Thanks to everyone for your thoughtful responses.


----------



## JoeD (Jul 10, 2012)

Water will always get into a buried conduit. If not from leakage then from condensation.


----------



## TGMcCallie (Jul 23, 2012)

JoeD said:


> Water will always get into a buried conduit. If not from leakage then from condensation.



Use wire inside the pvc piping that is rated for underground use.  You will be just adding to your safety.


----------



## JoeD (Jul 23, 2012)

TGMcCallie said:


> Use wire inside the pvc piping that is rated for underground use.  You will be just adding to your safety.




It is also required by code to use wire rated for wet locations.


----------

